# Inhalt von Junk Ordner löschen



## Vision (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

wie kann ich den Inhalt vom Junk Ordner nach x Tagen automatisch löschen lassen?


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Mai 2016)

für Dovecot ein Shellskript mit folgendem Inhalt.

```
DOVEADM="/usr/bin/doveadm";

$DOVEADM expunge -u *@domain.tld mailbox Junk savedbefore 30d
```


----------



## Vision (7. Juni 2017)

Es wäre super ,wenn die Möglichkeit "Spam nach xx Tagen löschen " irgendwann den Weg in ISPconfig finden würde. 
Ich habe so einige Emailkonten, die Teilweise 5000 Mails oder mehr in ihrem JUNK Ordner haben.


----------



## florian030 (8. Juni 2017)

Wenn es dich stört, kannst Du das doch per cronjob machen? Ich denke aber, das ist immer Sache des Kunden.


----------



## Vision (8. Juni 2017)

Sorry, ich glaube, ich wurde falsch verstanden. 
Ich möchte das eigentlich komplett dem Kunden überlassen. Aber die Kunden selber wünschen sich so eine Funktion das es eine Option gibt , dir automatisch nach xx Tagen oder einer bestimnten Anzahl löscht.


----------



## Till (8. Juni 2017)

Ich mache das direkt über meine Imap Client (Thunderbird).


----------



## Strontium (18. Apr. 2019)

Thunderbird ist mir zu wenig @Till, nicht alle benutzen einen IMAP Client sondern machen es über Webmail.

Habe dazu dieses Tutorial gefunden:

https://www.howtoforge.com/automati...config-with-roundcube-plus-tmpreaper-tmpwatch
Dürfte aber schon etwas älter sein, Datum steht dort keins. Keine Ahnung ob es mit Ubuntu 18.04 funktioniert.

Hat das jemand im Einsatz?


----------



## robotto7831a (18. Apr. 2019)

Ich mache das mit einem kleinen Skript direkt über Dovecot. 

```
DOVEADM="/usr/bin/doveadm";

$DOVEADM expunge -u *@domain.tld mailbox Trash savedbefore 29d
$DOVEADM expunge -u *@domain.tld mailbox Junk savedbefore 29d
$DOVEADM expunge -u *@domain.tld mailbox Drafts savedbefore 29d
```


----------



## Strontium (23. Apr. 2019)

Zitat von Vision:


> Aber die Kunden selber wünschen sich so eine Funktion das es eine Option gibt , dir automatisch nach xx Tagen oder einer bestimnten Anzahl löscht.


Diese Funktion *fehlt* eindeutig in ISPConfig!

Und dadurch auch in Roundcube.


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2019)

Zitat von Strontium:


> Diese Funktion *fehlt* eindeutig in ISPConfig!


Dann bau sie doch ein, wenn sie Dir fehlt. GIT server: https://git.ispconfig.org


----------



## florian030 (24. Apr. 2019)

Davon abgesehen, geht das wie beschrieben nur mit Dovecot, ISPConfig untestützt aber (noch) auch courier.


----------

